# Diesel is 60lbs at 5 months....



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Is 60lbs for a 5 month old puppy too much??? He's gained approximately 10lbs just in the past 3 weeks! I'm giving him less food than what Wellness recommends too. He doesn't appear to be fat by any means... he's just a big gsd!


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

matilda is 70 lbs at 9 months and is muscular and not fat at all. did the rib test and she's good, just big. i wouldnt worry about it too much if he's not fat. he's just going to be a big guy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I met a rottie pup the other day who was 70 pounds at 5 months. His legs looked like tree trunks!







His father was 120 pounds. 

Diesel is going to be a VERY big boy. My Massie was 60 pounds at 6 months and she was 90 pounds when full grown. I would be sure to put Diesel on joint supplements and be careful with the calcium/phosphorous ratio in the food and keep him healthy and well exercised!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's got the right name with Diesel i'm guessing.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

What is a good calcium/phosphorous ratio? I feed all my dogs Wellness Large Breed Adult (just switched him to adult food cause of this reason).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I agree, you picked the right name for him. He's a big boy.
From your pic thread


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

WOW he's big!! sure he's 5 months? lol i think every dog is different. What are his parents like?


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylWOW he's big!! sure he's 5 months? lol i think every dog is different. What are his parents like?


Yep, I've had him since he was 6.5 weeks old. The sire was 95lbs and dam was 72lbs... neither of them fat just big. He was the largest in the litter of puppies too.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He is gorgeous. He looks so much more mature than 5 months, though. My Tanner is almost 2.5 years old now and he looks more like a spaz of a puppy than your Diesel.
Of course, I am thinking that Tanner will be a spaz of a puppy when he is 10 years old, so maybe he isn't a good comparison at all.
Anyway, your Diesel is very handsome.
Sheilah


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's is a pic to show how young he is....he's got no teeth! LOL He has one back molar and the front teeth. All the teeth along the side are coming in (or still falling out) and it appears that one K9 in the front is coming in too. He's so goofy!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, he is beautiful!!! B-I-G boy.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Nikita turned 6 months on the 13th.. She only weighed in at 49.5pounds lol *


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

dresden is 48.5 lbs at 4 months, so we could be close to that as well when he's 5 months, he gains 3-4 lbs a week it seems


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow he's a big boy that's for sure, but very handsome.








He weighs almost as much as Isa does and she's 70lbs, lol.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

my ace is 6 months and weighs 70 pounds, just pure muscle. He is a big goofy boy.


----------

